# Businss Devlper & Fashion Business Professionals vistng Sing



## nishaandvin (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, My fiancée and I currently live in NYC and are trying to move to Singapore. We have been looking for jobs for quite some time now but have not had much luck. We’re coming to Singapore next Monday (11/15) & Tuesday (11/16) in efforts to encourage the process along. While we do have a few meetings lined up already, we are open to consider anything else that might help us land jobs. My fiancée has a background in Fashion (business side) and I have a background in Sales / Business Development. Any advice anyone can offer us would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Mate, Singapore generally is averse to employing foreigners for jobs that can be filled by locals .. sales is one of them

So - you need to narrow down to what sales - IT / Software / HNW Management etc.

Take a breeze around the various head hunters, as jobs such as sales where they are keen to engage expats mostly run through the head hunters - Robert Walters, Hays, and Adecco are some that I can think of ..

And a good look at the Saturday Straits time will help a lot ..


----------

